# Paint cracking on my new Tarmac



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Found some paint cracks along the top tube near the head tube of my month old SL3 Tarmac Expert last week. Brought the bike in to my LBS and they took pics of it to send to Specialized. He is waiting to hear back from them now. In the meantime I called Specialized customer service and the guy told me they will do a replacement more than likely. He isn't the one who approves this but said based on what I told him it sounds like the paint didn't cure properly. I am bummed and excited all at one time!! Maybe a new SL4 Tarmac in my future. The guy wasn't sure if they would replace the entire bike or just the frameset. An upgrade to a Tarmac Pro would be bada$$ but certainly not expected!! Patiently waiting to hear back.....


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Just heard back from my LBS. A new SL4 frameset in Black Satin/Neon Red is on the way to them! They should have it next week. Anyone seen the Neon Red frameset in person because my LBS told me that the color on some other Specialized is super bright and more orange than red. Is this true on the frame? I don't really mind but just curious.


----------



## claywalk (May 7, 2011)

yes, more orange than red. time of day & quality of light really affects the perception of the color.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Clay. That's what I was thinking but I like bright stuff anyway! I am just hoping my components will match up for the most part look wise.


----------



## 1LaneLam (Jun 19, 2012)

How come they didn't just replace it with another SL3 frame? 

Too bad for the SL3, but wow, you got a nice upgrade from SL3 Expert to SL4 Pro frame! It is more orange than red, and it's really in contrast with the satin black especially in late afternoon. By the way, it's matte black, not gloss.


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

1Lane - Specialized didn't have any SL3s available so that's why the upgrade to the SL4. I'm definitely not complaining that's for sure. I really like the matte finish as that's what my SL3 is as well. I am psyched for it to come in hopefully next week and let the LBS finish the build!


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

Oh yeah just got the call from my LBS...the new frame is in. Dropping it off Monday for them to build it up. I will post pics after she is finished up!!


----------

